# Aston Martin DB9: Paintwork Correction-Gleammachine Essex Detailing.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A recent DB9 that was booked in with me for a correctional detail over the course of 5 days, having fallen foul to some poor bodyshop finishing and at the had of another detailer at some time or another. The original panels showing low readings of 70-95 microns, various burn through's to edges etc.. my work was cut out to remove the defects and retain some clearcoat for future maintenance.

Level of the defects I was presented with.











Cutting stages underway (prior to any refinement)









Some lovely DA marks to contend with.





More correction.











Fabric hood re-coloured and proofed.



Weathered plastic revitalised and protected using SiRamik SC-15.





Gtechniq G1 coating applied to the glass.



***Paintwork panel wiped with Spie Hecker.
***PolishAngel Master Sealant x2 coats applied to the paintwork.
***Alloys sealed using Insulator Wax.
***Tyres & rubber trim nourished with Gyeon Tire.
***Britework polished using Britemax Metal twins.
***PolishAngel Rapidwaxx applied as a final coat.

*Finished Results.*

















Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

What a turnaround! Lovely car


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Fantastic job as there looked like some pretty decent defects to tackle. Impressive looking motor.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

What a great detail mate, top work


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great turn around mate and back to where it should be. Top job


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Great work. What a mess that was. You could see the buffer trails. Looking great now.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks great


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's an excellent result. Great work.


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Really good job there. :thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Detailing at its finest, nice clear shots of before and after which has shown your experience in correcting paint even with such low readings,.. Top drawer.


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Naice Job :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Zetec-al said:


> What a turnaround! Lovely car





6stw said:


> Fantastic job as there looked like some pretty decent defects to tackle. Impressive looking motor.





chongo said:


> What a great detail mate, top work





Stu Mac said:


> Great turn around mate and back to where it should be. Top job





matt1234 said:


> Great work. What a mess that was. You could see the buffer trails. Looking great now.





WHIZZER said:


> looks great





Bill58 said:


> That's an excellent result. Great work.





F. Premens said:


> Really good job there. :thumb:





unique detail said:


> Detailing at its finest, nice clear shots of before and after which has shown your experience in correcting paint even with such low readings,.. Top drawer.





alesoft73 said:


> Naice Job :thumb:


Thanks guys for taking time to comment, much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## Dan Walker (Feb 2, 2013)

5 days well spent. nice work mate


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Dan Walker said:


> 5 days well spent. nice work mate


Thanks Dan, much appreciated.


----------



## Adamrt (Apr 26, 2012)

I hope he was grateful you have made an ugly Aston beautiful again, great work!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work.... still loving your house too...


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Fantastic 

Worried at all with working with such low paint readings?!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

More cracking work! :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Adamrt said:


> I hope he was grateful you have made an ugly Aston beautiful again, great work!


Thanks Adam, yes another happy customer.



PaulN said:


> Great work.... still loving your house too...


Thanks Paul, remember you liking the house before lol.



MDC250 said:


> Fantastic
> 
> Worried at all with working with such low paint readings?!


Thanks mate, it's never ideal having these low readings, I suppose you let the experience kick in, generally you find the higher reading on the panel and it gives a rough idea what to play with.



cossiecol said:


> More cracking work! :thumb:


Thanks matey.:thumb:


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

stunning looking now. what product do use for recolouring the roof


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

CivicTypeR. said:


> stunning looking now. what product do use for recolouring the roof


The customer supplied the Renovo kit, he asked me to clean the roof and he'll attempt the recolouring later, but decided it would be a shame to leave it, so did it for him and proofed the finish.


----------

